# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Making a snow cone mess! :smile:

Swim team moms on dress up night

Pappaws first fish of 2010...right at 30"


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Wife and Daughter went to visit my Son in Lubbock then went on a little adventure.

Cadillac Ranch
My girls at Palo Duro

My new bow stand
View from bow stand

Interesting ad I saw in a local Spanish periodical similar to the Thrifty Nickle- Translation: "Club by the race, for the race..." Same as saying "bar by white people for white people" only aimed at hispanics.

Game camera test - the verdict is still out on the Wildgame Nation game camera but I like this pic


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*It's Football season!!!*

My first trip down PeeWee lane. Wife is cheer mom and of course I am unofficial cheer dad.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

First day of school, 2nd grade, Pre-K, and Toddler A....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*July Family Reunion - Blue Ridge, GA*

Sunrise from condo

Blue Ridge Lake from Condo

Family Dinner

Oakland Raider (OL) 1964 - 1970 - my Uncle James Harvey - check out the AFC Championship ring


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*More from Reunion*

Ocoee River - 1996 Olympics Kayak run

My sons painted with paint rock my treehugger nephew (actualy a great guy - PhD from Yale in religious studies) found in the river

My great niece (PhD nephew's daughter)


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Something smooth with some bite










Tacos!










My kid likes critters!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

New Costas
New TV
Shotgun
"Work" trip to Destin

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00079-20100823-1517.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00077-20100822-1546.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00008-20100528-1947.jpg


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Aggie Blue.....3yrs old this month.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

My crew at Lake Buchanan
Capt Emmie saying ...."y'all hurry so we can on a boat ride"
My future shadow and Capt...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Making a snow cone mess! :smile:
> 
> Swim team moms on dress up night
> 
> Pappaws first fish of 2010...right at 30"


Looks like somebody had to get the swim team mom on the far right back in line. OUCH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LMAO! That dog cracks me up.

Good to see Harbor Master starting this thread; amazing that he can still see or type as old as he is.

TH


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*a few of my favorite kids*

nephew Timothy, fighting a king.

nephews Mathew and Timothy with one of Mathew's snapper

Tim huggin up on his ling. (one of my favorite pictures ever) you think this boy likes offshore fishing?

Daughter Allison and her friend driving the boat.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Been a little over a week and our friend is still making nightly webs by the back door.

Orb spider


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Good to see Harbor Master starting this thread; amazing that he can still see or type as old as he is.
> 
> TH


 Actually one of the nurses at the old folks home does it for him :rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Good to see Harbor Master starting this thread; amazing that he can still see or type as old as he is.
> 
> TH


Yes......Happy Birthday Harbormaster hope you have a good one!!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*The Other Place*

My son and neices in the Comal River


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

He's in Kindergarten!!
Skinny jeans skater dude (Daddy doesn't like it!!)
Ice cream mustache
Family


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

*old pics*

Mud









Beer


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

More ******** and trucks. My ******* camera case.


























:brew: Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Grosse Savanne Lodge*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Home away from home. rs


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Frio Fun*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

a brown pelican along the 61 steet rock groin this morning not have any trouble getting breakfast.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Dinner
Where I wish I was right now...St. John
Ranch Sunset


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Had shoulder surgery on Aug 12th, 11 days later I caught 10 trout, kept 5 that were released to the grill and released 5 to catch another day Thanks Dr. Mark Provenzano

Great Friend and I went to Danbury Thursday for a quick top water bass morning 

Love the sunrise on the water


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pics*

One year anniversary this weekend, so pics of where we were around this time last year.

1st, View from our room in Antigua
2nd, Wife and I at the restaraunt in the resort
3rd, A fellow 2cooler with a few 2many :brew:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

You don't want to open this can of worms pistol!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, I havent seen that one in years.....that was a LONG day of booze at the golf tourney.....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> 3rd, A fellow 2cooler with a few 2many :brew:


Looks like he's got a hot Virginia, way to go Cravens, didn't know you had the ability.:tongue: rs


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Looks like he's got a hot Virginia, way to go Cravens, didn't know you had the ability.:tongue: rs


Hot? thats still up for debate

Clueless airhead that you couldnt hold a conversation with?? Bingo!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Pics from Yesterday here in Costa Rica*

Tuiriallba Volcano, taken yesterday, (view from our home) , CR Coffee assortment, beach pics (Manzanilla) and Food pics and our Grand Angel Railynn started walking since we have been gone, Cant wait to see her nxt week.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Looks like he's got a hot Virginia, way to go Cravens, didn't know you had the ability.:tongue: rs


Trust me she was hot, but not much to talk to, to put it politely


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishinKat said:


> Where I wish I was right now...St. John


Caneel Bay? I love that place...just dont pick up any floating packages! :smile:

Steamed stonies and Boots Folmar brass prop! 
:smile:

Old pic

Released

Creek sunrise


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

*Minnesota Trip*

Split Rock Lighthouse, North Shore Lake Superior, Minnesota.
3rd order Fresnal Lens.
Fog Signal.
Gooseberry Falls, Minnesota, North Shore Lake Superior.
Aerial Bridge Duluth, Minnesota.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Won't get to see Little Buddy (nephew)again till Thanksgiving. This is one cool kid.



















Little Buddy watching some football


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a few to cool things down.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Duluth Minnesota Marine Museum


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My baby mastering the chopsticks at Pei Wei


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Here are a few that I took of my daughter on her horse. She took first place!!!
The last one is a little birdie I saw at the park.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

1st day of school, 3rd, 1st, and a Kindergartener,
My beautiful wife on St. Marteen beach,
St. John, Turtle bay beach,
Grand Turk,
again,
Margaritaville, Grand Turk


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Another photo of a fellow 2cooler "living the dream"....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I see the gloves are off on this friday thread....fair enough...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

This is about to get good


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

omg, that is sooooooooooo wrong!!! who is it? lmao


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58, more to come, stay tuned


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah! Happy Friday


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol knows what this one is funny!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Cruisin*

Cruise to Cozumel


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

We did the beach buggy/snorkel thing in Cozumel a few months back. 

Those things are fun to drive.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here it goes....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I am tuned in. Great pics everyone!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i've got one comin in now, it's slow to load though...give me a minute


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Your lucky Im on my work laptop and at the office....real lucky...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I posted this a while back, but it's a beast and worthy of a second post. Pistol, you're new picture is somewhere in cyberspace transferring from my phone to my computer, be patient.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Pistol, you're new picture is somewhere in cyberspace transferring from my phone to my computer, be patient.


Jepordy theme song playing in the back ground....:doowapsta


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cheap sunglasses... they are so cheap you can buy them with your spare "CHANGE" 

LOL... A guy here at work was sporting his new shades!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm gonna be working on Pistols trailer in a few days. No cameras allowed!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

trodery said:


> A guy here at work was sporting his new shades!


Was the pun intended?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

HAHHAHA!!! Thats right....never should be cameras allowed, especially on a guys dove hunt (thats where he got me in the brush from about 300 yards away).


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Garage Jammin


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Messing around in the shop today since its a little cooler.

Do you think a Bay fisherperson would like this?
I also got a pretty flounder to go on one.

I forgot to add this is just one pen. Picture on both sides. I can do them with just one fish or all three fish.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Bobby, dang i sure do they look great. ronnie


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Those pens are SWEET!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bobby, those are nice!!! I still have my pen and use it all the time, I love it!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Very Nice Pen*

That's a good-lookin' pen, Bobby!


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Islamorada...the place I really want to be right now


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd like to be here.

http://www.soggydollar.com/


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> i'd like to be here.
> 
> http://www.soggydollar.com/


Been there. Spent a full day at that bar drinkin painkillers. Great place and perfect beach!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My new tee shirt.....


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

*they see me rollin'*


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

*wall of water!*


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Cook off 2009. Rain like crazy


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

*RIP*


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> I posted this a while back, but it's a beast and worthy of a second post. Pistol, you're new picture is somewhere in cyberspace transferring from my phone to my computer, be patient.


Ya I got the true story behind this ray! Chris enlightened us in POC last weekend!


----------

